

G.H. Hardy's A Mathematician’s Apology (public domain book) - hhm
http://www.math.ualberta.ca/~mss/misc/A%20Mathematician's%20Apology.pdf

======
gaika
"A mathematician, like a painter or a poet, is a maker of patterns. If his
patterns are more permanent than theirs, it is because they are made with
ideas."

Compare this with "Hackers and Painters", where mathematicians are placed on
an opposite side of the spectrum from painters (and hackers).

